

The Train in Spain Replaces the Plane - ojbyrne
http://blog.wired.com/cars/2009/01/passengers-floc.html

======
ensignavenger
I love trains! Perhaps President-elect Obama will consider this in his
national spending package (economic stimulus?)

If we are going to spend the money, we should spend it on something cool! (and
useful), like high speed trains.

